# Need 10 post to PM



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

1


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

2


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

3


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

4


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

Knock it off. Post something constructive, informative or funny.


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

5


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

6


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

7


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

8


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

9


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

10


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Knock it off. Post something constructive, informative or funny.




No No No


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

Moron


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Jerkoff


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

murf1023 said:


> Thanks Jerkoff



Thanks for explaining your situation.
Good luck finding your password.


----------



## murf1023 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Bro ....Losing my patience lol


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## merogers1987 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ha Ha!! Lets keep these laymen off this site


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2014)

Not this thread again.
I gave poor murf a ration of shit only to find it was *THE* murf.

Got to find out for myself what a great guy murf is so it wasn't all bad.

I don't know if he served or not but I do think he'd have made a great Marine.


----------

